# Worldmark - Two more resorts available for booking now



## cotraveller (Aug 15, 2013)

There is an announcement on the WorldMark web site today that two more resorts are available for booking now.  WorldMark Bend – Seventh Mountain Resort, near Bend, Oregon had been previously announced as coming soon.  WorldMark San Diego – Inn at the Park, is the third WorldMark resort in San Diego, California.  I had not previously heard anything about a new WorldMark resort being added in San Diego.

The Bend resort description on the WorldMark web site shows 1, 2 and 3  bedroom units. The booking pages show availability for check in around the end of November.  The San Diego resort description shows Studio, 1 and 2 bedroom units and the booking pages show availability for September 6 or later check in.

These two new resorts make a total of four that have been added to WorldMark this year.  That completely shoots down one of my previous predictions when I said I would be surprised if any new WorldMark resorts were added. I guess I can't be right all of the time.


----------



## presley (Aug 15, 2013)

San Diego looks really expensive point wise, but those deluxe rooms have a small balcony.  It would be fun to watch the crazies on the street at night.


----------



## CraigWMF (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting an update.


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2013)

That is a charming location -- I know the exact building (my investment club actually meets at the top of it in their restaurant).   Beautiful old building right by Balboa Park and in a safe neighborhood.

Go Worldmark!  Great addition!  (even if expensive points).

Best,

Greg


----------



## rhonda (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Fred!


----------



## DAman (Aug 15, 2013)

GregT said:


> That is a charming location -- I know the exact building (my investment club actually meets at the top of it in their restaurant).   Beautiful old building right by Balboa Park and in a safe neighborhood.
> 
> Go Worldmark!  Great addition!  (even if expensive points).
> 
> ...



Greg- The WM website indicates either valet parking for a fee or street parking. How likely is street parking in this area?  

Is the Old Globe in walking distance?

Always glad to have plenty of San Diego units potentially available.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh snap, so Wyndham decided to steal Inn at the Park from Shell?  Inn at the Park has been managed by Shell and was being converted to a Shell Vacations Club resort "any day now".


----------



## ronparise (Aug 15, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Oh snap, so Wyndham decided to steal Inn at the Park from Shell?  Inn at the Park has been managed by Shell and was being converted to a Shell Vacations Club resort "any day now".



That answered my question about Shell. I wondered how something could just move from one vacation club to another.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 15, 2013)

presley said:


> San Diego looks really expensive point wise, but those deluxe rooms have a small balcony.  It would be fun to watch the crazies on the street at night.



Expensive??? 

my mf is about 5.2 cents per credit, and a two bedroom is 15000 credits for a week.  Thats less than $800 for a week in a two bedroom  (sleeps 8) in town. $15/person per night.

I know Worldmark owners think thats a lot, but compared to other timeshares its not too bad


----------



## ronparise (Aug 15, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Oh snap, so Wyndham decided to steal Inn at the Park from Shell?  Inn at the Park has been managed by Shell and was being converted to a Shell Vacations Club resort "any day now".



I just called Worldmark o make a couple of reservations for Comic-Con 2014..all the one and two bedrooms are gone..only studios left

But the interesting thing the VC told me is that the total Worldmark inventory is only 40 units. That leaves 42 un accounted for,  So maybe Shell kept some, and maybe Wyndham will get some.


----------



## CraigWMF (Aug 15, 2013)

Ron, your post is very helpful.   It sounds like maybe WM has around 50 percent of the units.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 15, 2013)

I am feeling better and better about my Worldmark purchase - still awaiting closing.  Starwood and Marriott are not adding new locations and having a timeshare system that adds new resort is refreshing


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 16, 2013)

Daman, yes it's walkable to the old globe especially for a matinee, coming back after an evening performance would be a long walk in the dark. If I didn't have a car I would walk there and take a cab back.

As for street parking pretty likely, you might be a few blocks away depending upon the luck of the draw. That area is not metered.

The local jazz station ksds does a happy hour in their rooftop rest. On the third Thursday of ever month.

Ian


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 16, 2013)

sptung said:


> I am feeling better and better about my Worldmark purchase - still awaiting closing. Starwood and Marriott are not adding new locations and having a timeshare system that adds new resort is refreshing


 
Their model is to build from the ground up to their standards, Wyndham has decided recycling older properties and charging premium points is acceptable.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2013)

Inn at the Park was never bookable via Shell.  They sent out an exciting email announcing the addition, and I could never see anything there, nor could the Shell people book anything for me.  Harbor Club, or whatever it was called, is no longer on Shell that I can see.  It simply disappeared.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 16, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Their model is to build from the ground up to their standards, Wyndham has decided recycling older properties and charging premium points is acceptable.



Not just acceptable, but a better model, for us and for the company.  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marriott's Custom House is a genuine piece of history, an elegant glimpse into America's past. The Boston Custom House, built in 1847, played a significant role in regulating the shipping of goods through Boston Harbor. Here, the 19th century comes alive all around you.

So Marriott will do the same thing (at least they did it once) but when it comes to the urban resorts Wyndham is the clear leader among timeshares

Consider: New York, Chicago, San Franciso, San Diego, Alexandria, New Orleans, San Antonio, Vancouver, and Seattle


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 16, 2013)

Both additions are at attractive locations and just confirmed visits to both properties next year. The only downside is the valet at SD and no self parking option at resort. They have free parking at other two locations, can't complain much in urban location though.

The 7th Inn mtn has a long category of room types due to accountability of fractionals. It is a little inconvenient to scroll down one by one to check. There is little availability in two or three bedrooms. Also, holiday availability might be thin as owners of that week may not trade in every year.


----------

